# Global Master Traders - Peter Bryant and Aaron Furst



## sharone (5 April 2010)

I would like to tell you of my experience with Global Master Traders, Peter Bryant and Aaron Furst.

It began two weeks ago.  

•	I requested the opportunity to attend a FREE live (as advertised) webinar promoting how to trade the Eminis for Income via the globalmastertraders.com.au and also learnemini.com web sites.

•	It was obvious that what was supposed to be a live webinar, was in fact a recording. I picked this up when I asked questions as there was no response, except for a text comment from Peter Bryant advising that all questions would be answered at the end of the webinar. Mr Furst did not stop to answer my questions, he couldn’t as it was recorded. 

I was really interested and thought I could make some money out of this.

•	I rang Peter Bryant to advise him I am ready to join the programme and asked if he could send me an invoice to pay $9,900.00 for the course.
•	I also sent him an email stating the above.

Peter Bryant emailed me an invoice. 

•	The invoice was for $9000 + 900 GST. 
•	I had my accountant check it out to see if it was correct
•	The ABN was not under GLOBAL MASTER TRADERS
•	It was the ABN of PETER BRYANT
•	Peter Bryant has no GST registration

Therefore Peter Bryant was trying to extort money from me with a fraudulent invoice and also defraud the Australian Government by collecting GST under a NON GST registered name or business. 

The authorities have been advised. 

The websites globalmastertraders.com.au and learnemini.com have now removed all Australian address and phone contact details. 

If this isn't a scam, then I would like to know what is.  

All proof can be provided for those concerned about Global Master Traders, Peter Bryant and Aaron Furst and from my research there is no such business name as Learn Emini registered in Australia. Just a domain name.

Be warned

Sharone


----------



## Ruby (5 April 2010)

Well, well, well!   Since reporting a colleague's experience with Peter Bryant recently (see "Where to start with eminis" on this forum) and the fact that this organisation is operating without the benefit of an AFSL or authorised representative status, I have been curious and have been monitoring their web sites.

I too noticed that Global Master Traders Brisbane office appears to have been closed down, that the company no longer has a phone number, and their head office has been moved to an address in Singapore, which also doesn't have a phone number.   This seems a bit odd for a distribution company trying to sell a product via the internet, don't you think?

All very interesting!   Makes me want to investigate further.


----------



## aaronfurst (10 April 2010)

Hi,

I am the Aaron Furst referred to in this thread. I just wanted to pop my head in and say hello. I had been made aware of Ruby's post last week and wanted to clear up the facts.

The internet is an interesting medium. Any person can create an anonymous username and post in an attempt to discredit/slander. 
I have been in the industry for a long, long time and never read, heard or seen any negativity towards my education on the internet until now.

So for anyone interested...  a quick summary of why this cyber stalking towards me has been extended to the Aussie Stock Forums.

Six months ago the business relationship with my then Australian distributor RealTraders ended over a disagreement. As with any relationship business or personal, statistics tell us the relationship has the potential to turn very nasty. This is where my old business relationship is at the moment. Life
goes on and I just have to take it on the chin.

When the relationship broke down in October last year (2009) the Australian distributor said in an email and to a person (who has now provided a statement to QLD police) that she would do everything she could to bring me down. Emini For Income was the only product/service RealTraders was promoting, thus when RealTraders discontinued promoting Emini For Income she would go out of business and lose a substantial amount of money.

Since launching my new website learnemini.com , the site has been spammed continuously. I have had one location in Southport QLD where my previous distributor is located (may/or may not be her) visit my site more than 1000 times in 3 months. Quite incredible...

Since this cyberstalking campaign on ASF started, I have received 100's of contact forms through my website - see two examples below:

Thursday 25th March 2010
From: Hardly Normal
Email Id:  info at xxxxxx
Phone: 0011-6498893440
Comments: Good luck Laurel and Hardy

AND:

Sent: Saturday, 3 April 2010 11:46 PM
To: info at xxxxxx
Subject: 888666555555
Message body:
Take your snorkel....You need it.

The poster Sharone claims she sat one of my webinars. I have never heard of or had a Sharone sit my Webinar. I have also never had an Australian office, address or phone number on my website learnemini.com as Sharone alleges. 

Sharone's inaugural post on Aussie Stock Forum is that of a concerned citizen warning every ASF member away from my education. Sharone has never had a relationship or rapport with ASF members, this is her first post. I don't think any reader here is going to be mislead by her post, they will see the post for what it is, an obvious attempt to discredit/slander.

Whereas Ruby, she started posting here when Realtraders commenced business last year Feb 2009 and if you look at the history of her posting she has discredited every firm she was previous employed with. 

I am posting here using my real name. I urge Sharone and Ruby to disclose their real names. If the information they allege is true and they have alerted their local authorities, why would Ruby and Sharone be afraid of posting under their real names?

The next time I am in Australia I will follow up this continued cyberstalking with the investigating officer.

See here for more information on stalking en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyberstalking

Anyway, that's enough from me, I apologise for interrupting the discourse on this forum, however I felt I had to retort to the lies posted by Ruby and Sharone. 

I will sign off saying that every single testimonial on my website is absolutely 100% legitimate. I am extremely proud of my testimonials. Learnemini.com is an open book and completely transparent. All of my students who wish to be, are accessible to anyone who has questions.

If anything, Ruby and Sharone's post have made readers do their due diligence regarding any education course, including mine, which is a great thing.

Best regards to all,
Aaron Furst.

P.S.  The disagreement between myself and RealTraders... I am sure you can guess what it was over? You got it! The disagreement was over Peter Bryant – ex RealTraders.  That's why the attacks against him in this forum have been so slanderous and defaming .


----------



## sharone (11 April 2010)

Thank you for providing the name of Real Traders.  After reading your post I contacted them and as I suspected, there is another, completely different side to the story!

However, this has nothing to do with the argument between you and them.   It is concerned with lies perpetrated by your distributor; a recorded webinar advertised as a live webinar, and a fraudulent invoice sent to me by Peter Bryant charging me $9,000 + $900 GST for your emini course, when he is not registered for GST. The ABN on the invoice (ABN no 32 635 054 419) is still not registered for GST. This information is in the public domain and anyone can look it up, so stating it here is neither a lie nor is it slanderous or defamatory.  

If doing due diligence is a good thing, why are you so upset by the revelation of this nasty little fact?  Don’t you agree it is a good thing to weed dodgy operators out of the industry?

Of course you didn’t see anyone called ‘Sharone’ in one of your webinars!   That is my ASF identity, and as it was a recording, you probably weren’t even there!

I don’t imagine anyone is interested in your petty claims of cyberstalking.   You have made no attempt to address the issues I raised in my post of 5th April, but have instead sought to muddy the waters by making personal attacks on me and another forum member.

Just where do you really live, Mr Furst?  Is it in Singapore, Florida, New Zealand, Hong Kong?   Or is it actually the Gold Coast?


----------



## Ruby (12 April 2010)

Goodness, Mr Furst!  You *have *worked yourself up into a lather!!  Cyberstalking?  Slander?  Defamation?   Sounds like you are writing your own melodrama.

I notice you have not refuted anything I have said in my posts, but chosen instead to deflect attention away from it all by attacking me personally and drawing illogical conclusions about my past.

Until recently Global Masters Traders *did *have an Australian office address and phone number.  It was a virtual office in the AMP centre in Brisbane.   These details have now been removed and replaced (twice) with different Singapore addresses.

Let’s move to the allegation of lies, shall we?  If you read my posts carefully, and without the attendant hysteria, you will see that I have made no reference anywhere to the quality of your course.  I challenge you to point out and refute, a single lie, or instance of a slanderous or defamatory statement in my posts.  I can back up everything I have said.  




aaronfurst said:


> If anything, Ruby and Sharone's post have made readers do their due diligence regarding any education course, including mine, which is a great thing.
> .




Exactly, Mr Furst!  This is what my colleague was doing (_Beginner’s Lounge, Where to start with eminis_) and I assume that is what Sharone was doing, which was fortunate for him / her, wasn’t it? 

You've had your little dummy spit, so run along now and kick someone else’s sandcastle.   There’s a good boy.

Ruby


----------



## sharone (18 April 2010)

It appears that *Aaron Furst* nor *Peter Bryant* cannot address the charges in my posts. Silence is an admission of their guilt I say and therefore confirming the scam they are operating.

As of today, there is still *no* GST registered ABN for Mr Bryant nor *Global Master Traders*. 

Having been provided with leads to investigate the history of both of these characters further, some extraordinary facts have been revealed.  

Documentation supporting these claims has been forwarded to the site administrator of this forum.  

*Aaron Mark Furst* has a *Criminal Record* which placed him in *jail *in Australia in 2002 for apx 6 months. (Apx September 02) (Furthermore, from ABN records that are available to the public online, an Aaron M Furst and ******* **** operated a business called *Asian Super Models* during 2000 and 2003)   

On the 31st January 2008 *Aaron Furst was escorted from the Gold Coast Qld by Police to Villawood Detention Centre in Sydney*, NSW for apx 3 months for being a non Australian Citizen with a criminal record.  

Peter Bryant was a Yacht Broker in Hervey Bay, Qld between June 2004 and July 2007. *He left a large debt behind to a Gold Coast business of which is still outstanding. *

Their advertised international addresses are all VIRTUAL offices. They are serviced offices run by SERVCORP or similar. They *rent a phone number with an answer phone service* and a postal address only. They do not rent any physical space. 

Google maps provides some interesting visual locations on a couple of addresses listed on Mr Fursts Web site. 

Both Aaron Furst and Peter Bryant operate their GLOBAL business from their laptop computers on the Gold Coast and who knows where else ! 

It’s not what you know. But who you know ! 

Thanks to “who” for providing the leads to investigate this crooked duo further.


----------



## Lolita Paris (25 April 2010)

I was on Global Master Traders webinar for few times and I think Its Great !


----------



## Ruby (26 April 2010)

Lolita Paris said:


> I was on Global Master Traders webinar for few times and I think Its Great !




Excellent!!  If you like listening to the same recorded webinar over and over again. 

I also note, Lolita Paris, that you registered with ASF only yesterday.   It wouldn't be a set up now, would it?    No?   Smack hand!    How could I think such a thing!


----------



## nunthewiser (26 April 2010)

Intresting thread.


----------



## mervk (27 May 2010)

Good Grief! Sharone, are you for real? The amount of energy you must have expended in this exercise boggles the mind! I stumbled on this post, and reading your entries, it appears you lost no funds, so your ferocity is hard to comprehend. I joined this forum just now to make this post. I have been one of Aaron Furst's students since Jan 09, so have 18 months association with his teaching behind me.

I have spent a lot of funds on stockmarket training in the past, but never, ever, have I experienced anything as sound and educational as that offered by Aaron. And never, ever have I ever had the pleasure to be taught by someone who appears to care about my progress. I will add that my closest trading friends are, and have been a member of Aaron's live trading room since the day they joined. I know of no one who has joined, been disappointed, and then left.

I get nothing out of this post, and am posting it simply because I think Sharone and Ruby are ill advised. Indedd, the effort they have expended reeks of an assination attempt. Perhaps they are the same person? I'm happy to pass on my experiences with Aaron Furst personally if anyone wants to contact me for my phone number. My email is mkrollxxxaapt.net.au, simply replace the xxx with @.

I am the Mervk who gave a testimonial on Aaron Furst's website, and I stand by those comments ten fold now. The testimonial was taken by Aaron's then distributor, Christine Fox. Christine, are you reading this?

Happy to talk personally to anyone interested.

Mervk
A happy trader.


----------



## mervk (27 May 2010)

Ater reading these posts, I googled Aaron Furst, it appears there is more then one Aaron Furst. I have found several, including a youngish Aaron M Furst who is a musician - Could there be an identity mixup here? The Aaron Furst I have been taught Emini trading by is certainly not the guy described above.... If you go to facebook and search for Aarom M Furst you may find this guy also, Aaron-M-Furst/100000026634108 who also is not the guy who has taught me to trade so well.

Just trying to set the record straight, as it's a shame to see the above comments attributed to someone who has helped so many of us over the last 18 months.


Cheers

Mervk


----------



## professor_frink (27 May 2010)

mervk said:


> Ater reading these posts, I googled Aaron Furst, it appears there is more then one Aaron Furst. I have found several, including a youngish Aaron M Furst who is a musician - Could there be an identity mixup here? The Aaron Furst I have been taught Emini trading by is certainly not the guy described above.... If you go to facebook and search for Aarom M Furst you may find this guy also, Aaron-M-Furst/100000026634108 who also is not the guy who has taught me to trade so well.
> 
> Just trying to set the record straight, as it's a shame to see the above comments attributed to someone who has helped so many of us over the last 18 months.
> 
> ...




A mix up? LMAO!! You would think there is little doubt which Furst they are referring to as he made an appearance here in the thread to try and counter the arguments made.

Instead of running around the forums spruiking for this Furst fellow(who nobody had even heard of before sharone and Ruby started complaining about him) and calling yourself a "trader", why don't you contribute to the forum a little and show everyone just how much of a trader this guy has turned you into by making a few calls and discussing some actual trading


----------



## mervk (27 May 2010)

Sorry frink, but I have a low tolerance to unimformed stupidity.....

Cheers


----------



## professor_frink (27 May 2010)

mervk said:


> Sorry frink, but I have a low tolerance to unimformed stupidity.....
> 
> Cheers




So that's a no to contributing to the forum then?

If so, I can only assume that you're here to promote the course you've done and nothing else. 

Here's our code of conduct:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/content.php?r=119-ASF-Code-of-Conduct



> 9. You are forbidden to use Aussie Stock Forums for commercial activity of any kind without receiving prior permission from the administrator. This includes the use of affiliate referral codes. Those who spam their products and/or services on Aussie Stock Forums will have their accounts permanently suspended.




Probably would be a good idea to have a read through before you continue posting


----------



## mervk (27 May 2010)

Clause 2:

2. All members must treat other members with respect at all times. This means insults, name calling and personal attacks on other members are strictly forbidden. Forum trolling - the intentional provoking of other forum members - is also forbidden. Please treat other members as you yourself would wish to be treated. Repeated violations of this rule will result in the suspension of your Aussie Stock Forums account.

But please don't concern yourself, dear fellow, as if you reflect the quality of the moderators on this forum, then I am obviously in the wrong place, and shall not annoy you any further.

Cheers


----------



## professor_frink (27 May 2010)

mervk said:


> But please don't concern yourself, dear fellow, as if you reflect the quality of the moderators on this forum, then I am obviously in the wrong place, and shall not annoy you any further.




Your choice if you participate or not. Though watch those infraction points if you want it to remain your choice, they can add up quite quickly


----------



## Buckfont (27 May 2010)

mervk said:


> Clause 2:
> 
> 2. All members must treat other members with respect at all times. This means insults, name calling and personal attacks on other members are strictly forbidden. Forum trolling - the intentional provoking of other forum members - is also forbidden. Please treat other members as you yourself would wish to be treated. Repeated violations of this rule will result in the suspension of your Aussie Stock Forums account.
> 
> ...




Time to grow up


----------



## professor_frink (27 May 2010)

Thought I'd go and pay a visit to the website and check it out for myself.

Was quite interested that there are no performance figures on the site at this stage. If I was considering purchasing something like this that would be a bit of a red flag for me(though it does say under development so may be coming at a later date).

What was also very interesting was the disclaimer page:

http://www.eminiuniversity.com.au/index.php?page=disclaimer



> CFTC RULE 4.41 – HYPOTHETICAL OR SIMULATED PERFORMANCE RESULTS HAVE CERTAIN LIMITATIONS. UNLIKE AN ACTUAL PERFORMANCE RECORD, SIMULATED RESULTS DO NOT REPRESENT ACTUAL TRADING. ALSO, SINCE THE TRADES HAVE NOT BEEN EXECUTED, THE RESULTS MAY HAVE UNDER-OR-OVER COMPENSATED FOR THE IMPACT, IF ANY, OF CERTAIN MARKET FACTORS, SUCH AS LACK OF LIQUIDITY. SIMULATED TRADING PROGRAMS IN GENERAL ARE ALSO SUBJECT TO THE FACT THAT THEY ARE DESIGNED WITH THE BENEFIT OF HINDSIGHT. NO REPRESENTATION IS BEING MADE THAT ANY ACCOUNT WILL OR IS LIKELY TO ACHIEVE PROFIT OR LOSSES SIMILAR TO THOSE SHOWN.




A quick look at the cftc website came up with this:

http://www.cftc.gov/tm/letters/01letters/tm01-60.htm



> Under Rule 4.41(b), presentation by a CTA of the performance of a simulated or hypothetical commodity interest account must prominently display the prescribed cautionary statement of either Rule 4.41(b)(1)(i) or Rule4.41(b)(1)(ii)




So the CFTC requires that anyone presenting sim results must put the disclaimer up on their website so people are aware that they aren't trading real money.

So considering this website has that disclaimer on it, 2+2=


----------



## Timmy (27 May 2010)

Why, in the replies to this thread has sharone's initial claim about GST fraud not been addressed?  
That is the first thing I would like to see some answers on from the representatives of this firm.

There is also a page on the Oz Rip Off Report about this firm.  
http://www.ozripoff.com/report-view/819-eminis-scam

Pretty scary stuff.  
Probably some allegations to be answered on there as well?
Snapshot of the page:


----------



## Jason6 (28 May 2010)

This will be my one and only post on these forums and on this topic. I wasn't going to buy into this, but after a chat with Merv (yes I know him), I agreed that it was unfair to see someone's personal and professional reputation be assasinated while I sat by and did nothing. Particularly a person I have developed a high regard for.
I too am a current student of Aaron Fursts. I, like Merv, joined up during his association with Real Traders. I want to state categorically that I am receiving no incentive to post this. 
My experiences with Aaron have been nothing but positive and from his course I have developed the technical skills required to become a successful trader in the mini futures markets. Whether or not I have the mental skills and application is controlled by no one but myself and that will be the same for anyone.
From undertaking the course I now also have access to a group of like minded traders via our trading room. This has been invaluable in supporting and encouraging one another with the benefit of Aarons experience three nights per week. At other times we are free to log in be it while trading or just to exchange and share ideas with other traders. While this may not be for everyone, for me starting out as a novice it was and still is great.

To address a couple of other points raised.

Contact details - I have never had an issue with contacting Aaron either via email or directly to his mobile phone. All correspondence receives a reply and if the phone is unanswered, Aaron always returns the call. Having direct access has been fantastic (As was the live learning environment during the course) and Aaron's help and advice has always been valued.

Sharone - If you were so disillusioned by the webinar and had unanswered questions - why were you so keen to call up and hand over your hard earned?? Seems strange to want to pay $ 10,000 to a company you already weren't pleased with!!

Timmy given that rip off site contains very similar text to a post in this thread, it's a fairly safe bet it's come from the same source.

That's it from me. Take it or leave it, I don't mind. As stated This is the one and only post I will make as I have better things to do with my life than play childish games on an internet forum. 

My experiences have been positive, I am happy with the educational value I have received and continue to receive.

Happy and successful trading to you all - because that's what its really about.


----------



## professor_frink (28 May 2010)

Jason6 said:


> This will be my one and only post on these forums and on this topic. I wasn't going to buy into this, but after a chat with Merv (yes I know him), I agreed that it was unfair to see someone's personal and professional reputation be assasinated while I sat by and did nothing.




Considering that this isn't the only account you've registered here at ASF, you are 100% correct, this WILL be the only post you make on these forums

And while I'm at it:




> but after a chat with Merv (yes I know him)




Your other alias on this forum(groggo) was addressed  by Merv yesterday:



mervk said:


> Hey Groggo, I've been a member of Learnenimi group for 18 months now, and best move I ever made. Happy to pass off my experience personally if you want to contact me. mkrollxxxaapt.net.au just replace xxx with @.
> 
> Goes for anyone else who may be seeking an opinion from someone who has been turned into a trader by the learnemini teachings...
> 
> ...




Seems odd that Merv would make the offer to let you know how satisfied he is with the course when the 2 of you already know each other.

This is turning into some kind of freakshow of a thread.

Surely your mentor, Mr Furst isn't going to be too pleased with the deceptive conduct that is being used by some of his students to try and promote his products. Not a good look IMO


----------



## professor_frink (28 May 2010)

Just to finish off in here for the day, apart from the deceptive conduct pointed out in my last post, I thought I would also highlight the comments made by our now banned poster who thought it would be a good idea to sign up more than one account:



Jason6 said:


> I too am a current student of Aaron Fursts. I, like Merv, joined up during his association with Real Traders. I want to state categorically that I am receiving no incentive to post this.






groggo said:


> Hi Ruby
> 
> *I have been looking into emini courses* and have been looking at those sites as well as a couple of others, traders international and elite traders are others. there seems to be so much negativity towards just about every course i find and it's hard to find feedback from people who've done the courses. (apart from on the websites!)
> *Do you have any experiences with these guys or anyone else*
> ...




So here we have Merv and Jason who are behaving in what can only be described as a deceptive manner trying to promote this course. 

Heading over to the website, and on the testimonials page, there are 2 glowing reviews from a MervK and a JasonL(see pictures attached to this post).

http://www.eminiuniversity.com.au/index.php?page=testimonial


----------



## mervk (28 May 2010)

Frink, does it not seem funny to you that Jason is in WA, and I am in Qld? How else could we know each other except in the Learnemini trading room, as we have claimed?  And if we are still in that room ater 18 months, does it sound like we are being ripped off, as Sharone claims would happen? And did it cross your mind that though I know Jason thru the trading room, I don't know him well enough to know he was "Groggy"? I joined your forum yesterday, so how could I know?

Is it not strange that Sharone has made 3 posts only on this entire forum, all in this thread in this character assination attempt? Having done her worst, where is she now? And is it not strange that someone having made only 3 posts, all malicious, is defended by people who have no knowledge of the learnenini course offered by Mr Furst? (yourself included. It was only after you offered abuse to me that you decided to " have a look at the site" to see for yourself. Read your earlier post.)

No skin off my nose what this seemingly jilted bride/scorned mistress/disgruntled past employee called Sharone does, but it is remarkable the support she is getting from people such as yourself, who have not even had the decency to do some investigating of your own. Take up the challenge - sit in at the trading room one night and join us. We don't even need to know you're there. Perhaps you might even learn something about trading futures....

I am quite happy for you to ban me for life also. In fact, I insist on it.

Cheers

Mervk


----------



## professor_frink (28 May 2010)

mervk said:


> I am quite happy for you to ban me for life also. In fact, I insist on it.




Ok then if that's what you want. I'll refrain from addressing the main parts of your post if you aren't going to be around to respond.

Good luck with your trading


----------



## professor_frink (29 May 2010)

Afternoon folks,

ASF admin has been contacted via email by the person who posted here as both "groggo and "Jason6". He claims that in spite of the fact that he acted in violation of ASF's rules by deliberately registering two ASF accounts, "mervK" was unaware that he had posted here as "groggo" and that neither of them were trying to deceive anyone.

This information is being posted here in the interest of fairness and I will let those reading this thread come to their own conclusions about his honesty .

Cheers


----------



## trainspotter (2 June 2010)

sharone said:


> Thank you for providing the name of Real Traders.  After reading your post I contacted them and as I suspected, there is another, completely different side to the story!
> 
> However, this has nothing to do with the argument between you and them.   It is concerned with lies perpetrated by your distributor; a recorded webinar advertised as a live webinar, and a fraudulent invoice sent to me by Peter Bryant charging me $9,000 + $900 GST for your emini course, when he is not registered for GST. The ABN on the invoice *(ABN no 32 635 054 419)* is still not registered for GST. This information is in the public domain and anyone can look it up, so stating it here is neither a lie nor is it slanderous or defamatory.
> 
> ...




*ABN: 32 635 054 419 *
  View current ABN details 
Last modified: 23 Apr 2010 
ABN status From To 
Active  13 Jul 2009 (current) 
Entity names From To 
BRYANT, PETER JOHN 13 Jul 2009 (current) 
Entity type 
Individual/Sole Trader 
*GST status From To 
Active 22 Apr 2010 (current) *
Main business locations From To 
QLD 4655 06 Oct 2009 (current) 
QLD 4217 13 Jul 2009 06 Oct 2009 
Trading name(s) From To 
Peter J Bryant 13 Jul 2009 (current) 
Peter John Bryant 06 Oct 2009 (current) 

Guess who got themselves registered for GST REAL QUICK LIKE ??


----------



## NigelG (8 June 2010)

I would like to add my “bob’s” worth to this thread as I enrolled in Aaron Furst’s Eminis for Income education programme about 7 months ago. From day one, even during the live (and yes it was live) introductory Webinar, I was extremely impressed with Aaron’s professionalism, depth of technical trading knowledge and his teaching style. I am very much a beginner trader, but I have been in high level corporate life for nearly 40 years and I have been involved in many training courses, so I know the real thing when I come across it, and believe me Aaron’s course is definitely not a scam. His teaching style, honesty and loyalty to his students makes him stand out, and he has well and truly set me on the path to becoming a professional trader. I am quite happy to discuss my experiences personally with anyone who wishes to get in touch with me.

I am not sure what the Sharone/Ruby/Real-Traders consortium problem is with Aaron, but I can't stand back and see someone’s reputation be unfairly tainted by statements and comments that I know for a fact to be outright lies. It seems rather strange that after all the years that Aaron has been trading the only person to come up with any negative comments is Sharone/Ruby. 

Cheers, Nigel.


----------



## sharone (8 June 2010)

Nigel, are you still a student of Aaron Furst?


----------



## skc (8 June 2010)

NigelG said:


> I would like to add my “bob’s” worth to this thread as I enrolled in Aaron Furst’s Eminis for Income education programme about 7 months ago. From day one, even during the live (and yes it was live) introductory Webinar, I was extremely impressed with Aaron’s professionalism, depth of technical trading knowledge and his teaching style. I am very much a beginner trader, but I have been in high level corporate life for nearly 40 years and I have been involved in many training courses, so I know the real thing when I come across it, and believe me Aaron’s course is definitely not a scam. His teaching style, honesty and loyalty to his students makes him stand out, and he has well and truly set me on the path to becoming a professional trader. I am quite happy to discuss my experiences personally with anyone who wishes to get in touch with me.
> 
> I am not sure what the Sharone/Ruby/Real-Traders consortium problem is with Aaron, but I can't stand back and see someone’s reputation be unfairly tainted by statements and comments that I know for a fact to be outright lies. It seems rather strange that after all the years that Aaron has been trading the only person to come up with any negative comments is Sharone/Ruby.
> 
> Cheers, Nigel.




lol. Even if this is in fact cyberstalking or deliberate defamation, perhaps the best way to get through it is to let it die, rather than to stir the pot again??

Now more people are reading the thread and doubting about the service. 

Great stuff...


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 June 2010)

> I was extremely impressed with Aaron’s professionalism, *depth of technical **trading knowledge* and his teaching style. I am very much a beginner trader,



Picked up this nuance which begs the question how one could identify "depth of technical trading knowledge" while being "very much a beginner". 

===============
Separate topic.

It is disappointing that dishonesty is so rampant on the internet within trading circles. I assume one way to a dollar is winning the confidence of potential clients, whatever it takes. As was mentioned on another post, anyone can make claims with anonymity while masking surreptitious intent.   
When people are doing the right thing, this does not manifest.


----------



## sharone (8 June 2010)

sharone said:


> Nigel, are you still a student of Aaron Furst?




NigelG 

I ask you another very simple question:

As you logged onto this forum and thread today, “why have you *NOT *provided a simple answer to a very basic query regarding your student status with Aaron Furst”? 

Surely Mr Furst would like you to confirm this information if you are in fact a legitimate student!


----------



## GotItForCheap (11 June 2010)

Seriously, there is always someone here waiting to take the bait from a 1 post wonder like this guy.


----------



## Timmy (11 June 2010)

GotItForCheap said:


> Seriously, there is always someone here waiting to take the bait from a 1 post wonder like this guy.




When the first post is a ringing endorsement of a commercial product its a bit of a giveaway, yeah.  


Shame.  If these guys were so good they could probably contribute something of value to the forum.


----------



## ColB (11 June 2010)

> *Originally posted by Timmy*
> 
> "When the first post is a ringing endorsement of a commercial product its a bit of a giveaway, yeah.
> 
> Shame. If these guys were so good they could probably *contribute something of value to the forum.*"




They probably would Timmy if you gave them the $9000 plus GST


----------



## Timmy (11 June 2010)

ColB said:


> They probably would Timmy if you gave them the $9000 plus GST




 - thanks ColB ... I was forgetting that bit.


----------



## sunny cairns (18 June 2010)

Hi my name is doug & l have been involved with Aaron as a student since February 2009 which was with Real Traders. I also did not want to get involved in this but l feel l cannot sit & watch Aaron treated this way.
I have read all the posts & I can say Aaronstraining sessions are all live unless someone asks for a replay of a particular training event, the real possitive is Aaron is alway contactable by phone, text or email to answer questions of offer supportwhen it is needed & of course the live room is invaluable.
I am a real person& anyone who wants can contact me to confirm the above


----------



## nunthewiser (18 June 2010)

lol

nothing much else i can say.


----------



## trainspotter (18 June 2010)

You GO sunny cairns ........ may the force be with you !


----------



## alwaysLearning (19 June 2010)

The only way to have true credibility is to have a proper licence that ASIC requires and to be a profitable trader with a real 'live' account and willing to show your detailed trades to people who are interested.

I don't know of many who are willing to do that.



Wysiwyg said:


> Picked up this nuance which begs the question how one could identify "depth of technical trading knowledge" while being "very much a beginner".
> 
> ===============
> Separate topic.
> ...


----------



## professor_frink (19 June 2010)

*Something really smells rotten here!!*



Once again, a little bit of time passes, and another of Aaron's "students" shows up to make a one time post praising their teacher.

Based on what they are all posting, it's almost like a set of guidelines have been drawn up in regards to making a post here, and been sent out with the instructions to keep bumping the thread to generate some page views and interest in the product. Of course I could be wrong and this is just my opinion, but the posts all seem to have quite a few similarities

First, they make a comment about how much they enjoy the course and respect Aaron as a teacher:


			
				mervk said:
			
		

> never, ever, have I experienced anything as sound and educational as that offered by Aaron.





			
				Jason6 said:
			
		

> My experiences with Aaron have been nothing but positive





			
				NigelG said:
			
		

> From day one, even during the live (and yes it was live) introductory Webinar, I was extremely impressed with Aaron’s professionalism, depth of technical trading knowledge and his teaching style.





			
				sunny cairns said:
			
		

> I have read all the posts & I can say Aaronstraining sessions are all live unless someone asks for a replay of a particular training event, the real possitive is Aaron is alway contactable by phone, text or email to answer questions of offer supportwhen it is needed & of course the live room is invaluable.




Then they all make a comment about about him being unfairly treated and that they simply couldn't sit back and see Aaron treated this way:



			
				mervk said:
			
		

> I think Sharone and Ruby are ill advised. Indedd, the effort they have expended reeks of an assination attempt.





			
				Jason6 said:
			
		

> I agreed that it was unfair to see someone's personal and professional reputation be assasinated while I sat by and did nothing.






			
				NigelG said:
			
		

> I am not sure what the Sharone/Ruby/Real-Traders consortium problem is with Aaron, but I can't stand back and see someone’s reputation be unfairly tainted by statements and comments that I know for a fact to be outright lies.





			
				sunny cairns said:
			
		

> I also did not want to get involved in this but l feel l cannot sit & watch Aaron treated this way.




Then, 3 out of the 4 of them all make the offer to anyone reading the thread to contact them if they want any more information(all except for Jason6 who neglected to include this part):



			
				mervk said:
			
		

> I'm happy to pass on my experiences with Aaron Furst personally if anyone wants to contact me






			
				NigelG said:
			
		

> I am quite happy to discuss my experiences personally with anyone who wishes to get in touch with me.





			
				sunny cairns said:
			
		

> I am a real person& anyone who wants can contact me to confirm the above


----------



## Lolita Paris (19 June 2010)

I've been doing the Learn emini course with Aaron now for a little more than 3 months now . Having traded cfd's , eminis and Forex in the past , I'm finally becoming a trader . Aaron thank you for your guidance and your patience . I highly recommend anyone seriosly looking to learn to trade , DO THIS COURSE.. I speak with many of the other traders in Aarons course their all of the same opinion.  Happy to talk with anyone who's interested , just contact Peter , he has permission to pass on my phone number or email.


----------



## nunthewiser (19 June 2010)

Hence my comment ...

Rather pathetic really but rather disturbing also that someone would stoop so low to try and convince others how good they are by using these devious and dishonest means...


Thank gawd for ASF and there policy of sifting through the bullsheet that spams the forums.

HOPEFULLY might even save some poor bugga a whole heap of cash from these alerts to the dishonest and shady practises by these numnuts.


----------



## professor_frink (19 June 2010)

Lolita Paris said:


> I've been doing the Learn emini course with Aaron now for a little more than 3 months now . Having traded cfd's , eminis and Forex in the past , I'm finally becoming a trader . Aaron thank you for your guidance and your patience . I highly recommend anyone seriosly looking to learn to trade , DO THIS COURSE.. I speak with many of the other traders in Aarons course their all of the same opinion.  Happy to talk with anyone who's interested , just contact Peter , he has permission to pass on my phone number or email.




LOL


----------



## nunthewiser (19 June 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

UNFKN BELIEVABLE


----------



## Timmy (19 June 2010)




----------



## Timmy (19 June 2010)

More accurate?


----------



## wayneL (19 June 2010)

Timmy said:


> More accurate?




Yep!

You just can't polish a turd.


----------



## nunthewiser (19 June 2010)

Timmy said:


> More accurate?





LOL ...... um im a bit concerned in regards to how you find this stuff tho


----------



## sharone (20 June 2010)

FI-FI-FO-FUM…….



Lolita Paris said:


> I've been doing the Learn emini course with Aaron now for a little more than 3 months now . Having traded cfd's , eminis and Forex in the past , I'm finally becoming a trader . Aaron thank you for your guidance and your patience . I highly recommend anyone seriosly looking to learn to trade , DO THIS COURSE.. I speak with many of the other traders in Aarons course their all of the same opinion.  Happy to talk with anyone who's interested , just contact Peter , he has permission to pass on my phone number or email.




Lolita Paris has an interesting style of writing. Spaces before full stops, commas, question and exclamation marks, and emphasis on words using capital letters.

I was wondering where I had seen this before and it didn’t take me long to remember! And yes, there it was throughout the Global Master Traders website, the same distinctive errors! www.globalmastertraders.com.au 

EXCERPTS FROM GMT WEBSITE (Snap shot from the home page of this website attached also)



> My name is Peter Bryant , I head up Global Master Traders , we are the  authorized distributor of Learn E-mini.com . As a past and present student of Aaron’s I can only tell you ,  it will be the best decision of your trading life . Please take the time to read our students  testimonials,  these are all REAL people all trained by Aaron , they have not be paid to give  their testimonials .





> ” Learn to trade E-minis  for Income with Aaron Furst “.




Compare the post above with the excerpts and snapshot attached, and you will see the same anomaly appearing. The similarity is truly extraordinary!

When we write, many of us have some sort of identifiable signature. This couldn’t possibly be the same person who wrote both – could it?


----------



## Pollys1 (23 June 2010)

I have been a student of Aaron Furst for almost a year now and I would like to add my opinion on my experience. After losing my Senior Management role with a global organisation last year I had a decision to make on what direction I wanted to go in for the rest of my working life. It was suggested to me from a family member that I should consider trading as an income. At first my response was “no way” as I have never had any interest in the financial markets and I am a conservative type of person.  After spending a few weeks surfing the Internet looking at training providers in Australia and attending 4 different webinars and receiving DVD’s on different types of trading, I chose a new career path trading Eminis and wanted to be mentored by Aaron. To this day I have absolutely no regrets about this decision. The style of training provided is thorough, adapted to different competency levels  (which was great for me as a newbie), encourages open communication and has the added benefit of being able to go into a live room with motivated people like myself while the market is open in the early hours of the morning. Like a lot of people I had attended many courses in my lifetime but I have never enjoyed the experience of such a professional facilitator as Aaron. 
Trading is not for everyone but I am pleased I have made this decision. I could not have chosen a better trainer, coach and mentor than Mr Aaron Furst.


----------



## prawn_86 (23 June 2010)

haha gotta love the amount of one post wonders that appear on this thread claiming how great the product is. If it was such a great product/service dont you think they would stick around and show us a few of their trades?

The admin of GMT is doing themselves more harm than good imo


----------



## skc (23 June 2010)

Pollys1 said:


> I have been a student of Aaron Furst for almost a year now and I would like to add my opinion on my experience. After losing my Senior Management role with a global organisation last year I had a decision to make on what direction I wanted to go in for the rest of my working life. It was suggested to me from a family member that I should consider trading as an income. At first my response was “no way” as I have never had any interest in the financial markets and I am a conservative type of person.  After spending a few weeks surfing the Internet looking at training providers in Australia and attending 4 different webinars and receiving DVD’s on different types of trading, I chose a new career path trading Eminis and wanted to be mentored by Aaron. To this day I have absolutely no regrets about this decision. The style of training provided is thorough, adapted to different competency levels  (which was great for me as a newbie), encourages open communication and has the added benefit of being able to go into a live room with motivated people like myself while the market is open in the early hours of the morning. Like a lot of people I had attended many courses in my lifetime but I have never enjoyed the experience of such a professional facilitator as Aaron.
> Trading is not for everyone but I am pleased I have made this decision. I could not have chosen a better trainer, coach and mentor than Mr Aaron Furst.




I want more information. Can I please PM you to verify you are a real person?

Sorry that you lost your senior management role. How many seniors did you have to manage in that role?


----------



## Pollys1 (23 June 2010)

SKC - Yes you can PM me anytime but keep your smart comments like "how many seniors did you manage" to yourself as all they do is show how childish you are.


----------



## professor_frink (23 June 2010)

Pollys1 said:


> I have been a student of Aaron Furst for almost a year now and I would like to add my opinion on my experience. After losing my Senior Management role with a global organisation last year I had a decision to make on what direction I wanted to go in for the rest of my working life. It was suggested to me from a family member that I should consider trading as an income. At first my response was “no way” as I have never had any interest in the financial markets and I am a conservative type of person.  After spending a few weeks surfing the Internet looking at training providers in Australia and attending 4 different webinars and receiving DVD’s on different types of trading, I chose a new career path trading Eminis and wanted to be mentored by Aaron. To this day I have absolutely no regrets about this decision. The style of training provided is thorough, adapted to different competency levels  (which was great for me as a newbie), encourages open communication and has the added benefit of being able to go into a live room with motivated people like myself while the market is open in the early hours of the morning. Like a lot of people I had attended many courses in my lifetime but I have never enjoyed the experience of such a professional facilitator as Aaron.
> Trading is not for everyone but I am pleased I have made this decision. I could not have chosen a better trainer, coach and mentor than Mr Aaron Furst.




Good to see that the script for posting in here has been binned

I'll make the same challenge to you I made to mervk(hopefully the insults won't start flying from you like they did after I responded to his posts).

Instead of just showing up here to spruik for the trading room and Aaron in general, why don't you stick around and make a contribution to the forum to show how good the education is that you've received?


----------



## dutchie (23 June 2010)

skc said:


> How many seniors did you have to manage in that role?




Classic       LOL


----------



## sharone (23 June 2010)

Pollys1, 

I notice you are *still *a student of this fellow Furst! 



> I have been a student of Aaron Furst for almost a year now




Are you making any money?

Please share your knowledge with us.


----------



## sharone (23 June 2010)

Lolita Paris said:


> Happy to talk with anyone who's interested , just contact Peter , he has permission to pass on my phone number or email.




Lolita, how about you Private Message me with your phone number in Sydney! I would be very happy to talk with you directly rather than telephoning Singapore, Florida or London trying to reach Mr Peter Bryant or Mr Furst again. After all, these are the only contact details stated on www.globalmastertraders.com.au and www.learnemini.com 

In the interim, tell us about your past experience trading CFD's, Eminis and FX. 



> Having traded cfd's , eminis and Forex in the past , I'm finally becoming a trader




We would be grateful to hear of the errors you made in the past and how your newly found trading skill set has transformed you into a trader!

C'mon, Fess up!


----------



## Brutofaman (29 June 2010)

Interesting post... I had to put my two cents in worth. I trade for a living so I don't come to these types of sites much, mostly because I find they offer me very little. Sorry if that offends some, but I will help people if they are genuinely my friend, and not just pretending to be my friend to suck my brain. Anyway, that is off the topic. I am here because someone pointed this thread out to me. The point I would like to make is that as a trader controlling one's emotions is paramount to success. Being able to see the trade for what it is, is the most important thing. The trick is not seeing what you want to see.  With regard to the 'students' praising this course, this means very little. Even kidnap victims grow fond of their kidnappers over time. Everyone knows this... it is the Helsnki Syndrome and is well recognised. Another psychological phenomenon is known as "escalation of commitment". Here a person will continue on a path, even defend the path they are on because of the time already invested and/or money already invested. Deep down they might recognise they are on a collision course, but on the surface they must continue to appear congruent - not wishy-washy... this is why so many traders stay with losing trades... they don't want to lose face. That is also why people get sucked into things like the Opus Prime debacle, or Storm financial. They want to BELIEVE and they want to appear congruent to others. Anyway, in relation to this matter, the truth of the matter will come out in time. So far I have seen little evidence refuting the initial allegations put forth apart from a couple of students coming out and saying what a good chap this fellow is. This may be so. He might be a really lovely guy, I do not know. But this I do know... I've been in this game a long time, and all I can say is that in my gross generalisation the old axiom remains true... those that know - do... and those that don't - teach...  Look at the truly successful traders out there working for institutions or on their own. The ones you read about in the paper. Like the young Aussie that made $400M for himself trading on behalf of a European trading firm (sorry I forget his name), do you see him teaching ? No... and nor will you likely. Results talk... when a 'teacher' comes forward and demonstrates their success in a real trading account - I listen. As I said before, I have traded now for many years, but I have yet to see one teacher show me their books when they have tried to convince me to take their course. In my opinion, and this is my opinion only, 10K will buy you a lot of books and you'll have plenty of change with which to gain some 'real-life' trading experience too.  All the best to you.


----------

